# GT: Orlando Magic @ Golden State Warriors (12.22.08) | 7:00 P.M. EST



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:sparta:

Let's Get It! 

:cheers:

*GO* *MAGIC*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Meer is ballin'


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

What I want to know is why Lee isn't starting? This kid is flat out smooth and makes Bogans look like a NBADL player. I don't care if he is a rookie. He is better than Bogans in every way, shape and form. I still think Pietrus is a little better than Lee, but not by much and IMO Lee will be starting over him soon enough. The Magic finally with a pick lower than 15 that actually pans out. Amazing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, he is. 9/9 shooting, 4/4 threes, 22 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists through 3 quarters. Wow. He's been great lately.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Nelson has been playing allstar type BBall for over a month now. The only PG in the east who has been playing better IMO is Harris. Nelson should be getting some allstar talk period.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Gortat and Lee making the Warriors look stupid right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> Nelson has been playing allstar type BBall for over a month now. The only PG in the east who has been playing better IMO is Harris. Nelson should be getting some allstar talk period.


Don't forget about Rondo.

I'd say in the East it's been Harris, Rondo, and then Nelson.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Basel said:


> Don't forget about Rondo.
> 
> I'd say in the East it's been Harris, Rondo, and then Nelson.


Sorry. Rondo hasn't been playing better than Nelson.

Right now if I was going to pick two PGs to be in the allstar game from the east it would be Nelson and Harris. I would take Calderon, Bibby or Mo Williams third.

Rondo has been playing good, but his stats don't warrant an allstar appearance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I disagree, but to each his own.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

You know the Magic are dominating when Howard and Nelson don't play in the 4th.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Nelson is really impressive...

Congratulations with another win!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This game is known as a trap game. Last year the Magic probably would have played down to the Warriors level and maybe even lost. This year the maturity is really shining through, beating who they are supposed to beat and by a lot. Next up are the Hornets. Just another test. If they beat them, that means they will have beaten the Lakers, Spurs, Jazz, Hornets, and Blazers in the last few weeks. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> Sorry. Rondo hasn't been playing better than Nelson.
> 
> Right now if I was going to pick two PGs to be in the allstar game from the east it would be Nelson and Harris. I would take Calderon, Bibby or Mo Williams third.
> 
> Rondo has been playing good, but his stats don't warrant an allstar appearance.


He's been playing good, but he's becoming severely overrated. You'd think he was Chris Paul sometimes just listening to announcers hype him up.

Nelson is outplaying Rondo BY FAR. I'd agree that he and Harris are the All-Star PGs in the EC right now.

I'd say in the east, the top 5 PGs RIGHT NOW shake down a little something like this:

1. Devin Harris
2. Jameer Nelson
3. Jose Calderon
4. Rajon Rondo
5. Derrick Rose


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> I still think Pietrus is a little better than Lee.


I don't. Pietrus is a chucker who takes bad shots and is overrated defensively...I've been saying it all year I would've rather kept Mo Evans than this guy. To me it just seems like he's full of himself and doesn't really hustle hard. Maybe it's just me. He takes fadeaway 3's and tries to hard to score and alot of times he takes bad/highly contested shots , **** that..give me back Mo Evans who at least moved the ball around when he wasn't open and played hard on both ends

I'm starting to believe Pietrus was a bad signing


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> I don't. Pietrus is a chucker who takes bad shots and is overrated defensively...I've been saying it all year I would've rather kept Mo Evans than this guy. To me it just seems like he's full of himself and doesn't really hustle hard. Maybe it's just me. He takes fadeaway 3's and tries to hard to score and alot of times he takes bad/highly contested shots , **** that..give me back Mo Evans who at least moved the ball around when he wasn't open and played hard on both ends
> 
> I'm starting to believe Pietrus was a bad signing


I really disagree w/ this. He does take some bad shots, but remember he is still learning how to play in a more structured system. He is a capable playmaker and good finisher, so I have no problems with him looking to be aggressive. Its good to have players like that, unlike Bogans who is a terrible finisher in traffic and is not nearly as athletic or as talented as MP... Not to mention MP's ceiling is soo much higher than Evans'.... Evans pretty much is what he is.... and thats a glorified Kieth Bogans.. MP actually brings somthin different the table and has worlds more potential. He's still learning tho.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> I really disagree w/ this. He does take some bad shots, but remember he is still learning how to play in a more structured system. He is a capable playmaker and good finisher, so I have no problems with him looking to be aggressive. Its good to have players like that, unlike Bogans who is a terrible finisher in traffic and is not nearly as athletic or as talented as MP... Not to mention MP's ceiling is soo much higher than Evans'.... Evans pretty much is what he is.... and thats a glorified Kieth Bogans.. MP actually brings somthin different the table and has worlds more potential. He's still learning tho.


Playmaker my ***, he isn't a good ballhandler...He's athletic and can finish but that's the more reason he should be moving around without the basketball trying to get open (ala Shawn Marion) instead of being out trying to be a playmaker, he isn't no ballhandler who's going to create for himself from the top of the key. 

Ceiling? This guy has been in the league what? 5 years already? His ceiling's high in Willy Wonka's chocolate factory..

The guy is a cocky chucker, who takes alot of bad shots who's got good (nothing special) defense

Mo Evans > Mickeal Tweetrus


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^He's a better ball-handler than Evans that's for sure. I dont see why your so against him when he's our best SG next to only maybe Courtney Lee.... He played well yesterday, but I admit he took he a couple bad shots in garbage time at the end when the game was clearly already decided tho, and yet he STILL shot 50% from 3 and 41% from the field. Garbage time is the best time to experiment and try to implement new things into your game IMO.... Let him do his thing. It's not like he was hurting us, so i dont see the problem.

Plus, I think he can be an x-factor for us. When he's hot he can turn into another go-to-guy, and when he's cold we can put in Lee or whoever. Evans was just an overglorified Kieth Bogans.... Nothing more, nothing less. We dont need two of the same guy. Jameer is in his 5th year and he is still improving under SVG.... This is just MP's 1st year in this system coming off an injury, and he is still having a career year. Give him time to learn & grow. You should want everyone on the team to maximize their potential, not be boxed in and restricted in what they can do, especially when MP is a talented guy that many ppl think hasn't reached his full potential yet. That's like what Avery Johnson was doing w/ D Harris, and now look what he's doing in an open system. Let him play his game... Btw, MP does move well w/o the ball, idk what your talking about. I think your just putting too much stock on just one game....


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> ^He's a better ball-handler than Evans that's for sure. I dont see why your so against him when he's our best SG next to only maybe Courtney Lee.... He played well yesterday, but I admit he took he a couple bad shots in garbage time at the end when the game was clearly already decided tho, and yet he STILL shot 50% from 3 and 41% from the field. Garbage time is the best time to experiment and try to implement new things into your game IMO.... Let him do his thing. It's not like he was hurting us, so i dont see the problem.




Mo Evans was a guy who shoots the ball better than MP, knows his role, hustled, ran the floor, and moves without the ball better than Pietrus. We didn't need Evans to be a ballhandler and we don't need Pietrus being one either, because that isn't either one of these two guys strong suit regardless. 




Blue Magic said:


> Plus, I think he can be an x-factor for us. When he's hot he can turn into another go-to-guy, and when he's cold we can put in Lee or whoever. Evans was just an overglorified Kieth Bogans.... Nothing more, nothing less. We dont need two of the same guy. Jameer is in his 5th year and he is still improving under SVG.... This is just MP's 1st year in this system coming off an injury, and he is still having a career year. Give him time to learn & grow. You should want everyone on the team to maximize their potential, not be boxed in and restricted in what they can do, especially when MP is a talented guy that many ppl think hasn't reached his full potential yet. That's like what Avery Johnson was doing w/ D Harris, and now look what he's doing in an open system. Let him play his game... Btw, MP does move well w/o the ball, idk what your talking about. I think your just putting too much stock on just one game....


Mo Evans a glorified Keith Bogans? That wouldn't be such a bad thing being he's 3 times the athlete of Ke-Bo, respectively.

This is MP's first year in Van Gundy's system just like last year was Mo Evans' first year under Van Gundy's system and played a heck of a lot better than this guy. Sometimes it's not about talent (in this case MP is marginally more talented than Evans), but how you can play in a system. With all the bad shots, turning the ball over trying to make a play that he has no business trying to do, that can derail a team in the Postseason who's trying to make a run.

Pietrus isn't a bad player, he just trys too hard and like I said to me doesn't really care about the game, or at least plays that way. 

At the end of the day like I said I think they're both very good role players, but I just like Evans better for this system because he's more low maintence and plays harder.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Meer finally looks like hes putting it toghether and could possibly squeak into the allstar game if the Magic keep it up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Mo Evans was a guy who shoots the ball better than MP, knows his role, hustled, ran the floor, and moves without the ball better than Pietrus. We didn't need Evans to be a ballhandler and we don't need Pietrus being one either, because that isn't either one of these two guys strong suit regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree, becuz I think Pietrus is worlds better than Mo. Mo wasnt that good, hence why are 2guard position was considered among the worst in the league last year. MP is actually a respectable starter.


----------

